# Locating Wild Leeks



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I am just wondering what kind of areas that wild leeks like. Is it swampy or dense forest. Sunny or shady, any info will help as i am going out looking tommorrow for them Thnks


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Check out river bottoms that have not been sprayed or plowed.

Rich soil or fertile sandy loam areas and shade is a factor as they don't do well in Full sun.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

They grow all over the hardwoods up in Mesick area, they seem to like the hillsides, and the valleys between hills. They are everywhere up there.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Just go to the hardwoods in the Northwest lower peninsula. They are everywhere right now. Namely the Jordan Valley.

-Mike


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I dug up a pile of them in Tuscola county last weekend that were located exactly in the conditions that Rondevous describes above.

Good Luck and follow your nose


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I picked a bunch of them last weekend..when i was mushrooming...they are all over.....in the hardwoods...


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Can someone post a pic of a wild leak. I am interested. I pick and eat everything else, why not some leaks?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> I pick and eat everything else, why not some leaks?


 :evilsmile


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Neal said:


> :evilsmile


I did not rule anything out!!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

LOL Here you go:

http://www.wild-harvest.com/pages/ramp.htm


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you sir, Now I need to go out and get me some. 

I have Asparagus by the grocery bags. I just pickeled 6 jars and froze 4lbs for this winter, and I still have about 5lbs in the frig. I wish I could find Morrels that easy!


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

mjmmusser said:


> Just go to the hardwoods in the Northwest lower peninsula. They are everywhere right now. Namely the Jordan Valley.
> 
> - I was in the Boyne area and walked through tons of them looking for shrooms, wyle e, just don't let the leeks leak,they will smell up the whole car if you bruise the leaves or break the root, believe me, I can still smell them.:lol:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

When picking Leeks, make sure that you smell the onion smell.

If not...... do not consume,
there are several plants which can harm you that a novice may confuse with a leek.
If it smells like an ONION it is SAFE!


----------

